# Martucci symphonies.............



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

What are your opinions on these.
Recommended recordings?
Thank you


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Itullian said:


> What are your opinions on these.
> Recommended recordings?
> Thank you


His great champion was Toscanini but even he had scant success.Martucci was a sort of wonder man,conductor,pianist and composer--he helped introduce Wagner to Italy.
There are some recordings available of his symphonies including the Naxos complete orchestral music set.
But no major orchestras are listed by my supplier and when I heard some of the music some time ago it didn't do much for me.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I have his Orchestral Works conducted Francesco D'Avalos on ASV with Philharmonia Orchestra, very well played, splendid sound, slightly understated, a different (read "better") conductor might have given it more fire. Can't say much about the music, romantic, slightly folkloric, not as inventive as his contemporaries (ie. conservative, looking more to Schumann then ahead with Respighi fx.).

Have not heard any other versions of this music so I can't give any comparison!

/ptr


----------

